# UN Resolution on Palestine: Prophecy Fulfilled



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 11, 2005)

TEACHING
UN Resolution on Palestine: Prophecy Fulfilled






Pat Robertson discusses the prophetic implications of a Security Council resolution calling for a Palestinian state.



PatRobertson.com - Ladies and gentlemen, the United States took a profound move yesterday in the Security Council of the United Nations. The United States proposed a resolution that would grant a state of Palestine and would take East Jerusalem away from 
Jerusalem and give it to the Palestinians. 
This has profound significance prophetically.

I was simply overjoyed on June 5, 1967 when I heard that war had broken out to 
reclaim Jerusalem for Israel. That was a fulfillment of the prophecy of Jesus Christ. I want to show you what that prophecy was. The world had waited for a long time for it to be fulfilled.

Jesus said these words in the book of Luke:


...and they will fall by the edge of the sword, and will be led captive into all the nations; and Jerusalem will be trampled under foot by the Gentiles until the times of the Gentiles are fulfilled."

Luke 21:24 NASB
What does trampled under the foot of the Gentiles mean? From 506 BC under Nebuchadnezzar and through the time of Alexander the Great and the Romans and later the British and the Ottoman Turks, Jerusalem was under the control of so-called Gentile powers.

But in 1967, during the six-day war, the old city of Jerusalem, the city where Jesus walked and the Temple Mount stood and the citadel of David stood, that city was delivered into the hands of Israel. And it was a fulfillment of Bible prophecy that had been awaiting fulfillment for 2,500 years. It started a countdown, 40 years in a sense of Gentile power in decline.

And now, the United Nations yesterday said we don't believe the word of God. We will reverse it, and the United States led the way to say we want to take East Jerusalem back from the Jewish nation in defiance of the words of Jesus Christ, and we want to give it to none other than the Palestinian Authority and Yasar Arafat who is a sworn enemy of Israel who has declared he wants to destroy it.

The next scripture that is important is found in the book of the prophet Zechariah:


For I will gather all the nations against Jerusalem to battle, and the city will be captured, the houses plundered, the women ravished and half of the city exiled, but the rest of the people will not be cut off from the city. 

Then the LORD will go forth and fight against those nations, as when He fights on a day of battle. 

In that day His feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, which is in front of Jerusalem on the east; and the Mount of Olives will be split in its middle from east to west by a very large valley, so that half of the mountain will move toward the north and the other half toward the south. 

Zechariah 14:2-4 NASB
Now, that prophecy in Zechariah has not yet totally been fulfilled, but this is a 
precursor of it because the United Nations represents all of the nations of the earth and they have now come against Jerusalem.

And the Israeli ambassador said isn't this wonderful, they are not condemning us, just taking our land from us.

Here is the West Bank. When this whole territory is taken away and given to Yasar Arafat along with the Gaza strip, they will actually be in a position to do terrible damage to Jerusalem and Tel-Aviv and the state of Israel will be compromised territorially and militarily on into the future. And the United States of America led the way to this "peaceful" solution.

I recommend very strongly that those in America begin to pray.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 11, 2005)

Yassar Arafat? Now that's old news, unless he's ressurected. Noooo, I'm having a Dispensational flashback!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## VERITAS (Jan 12, 2005)

> *From 506 BC* under Nebuchadnezzar and through the time of Alexander the Great and the Romans and later the British and the Ottoman Turks, *Jerusalem was under the control of so-called Gentile powers*.
> 
> But in 1967, during the six-day war, the old city of Jerusalem, the city where Jesus walked and the Temple Mount stood and the citadel of David stood, that city was *delivered into** the hands of Israel*. And it was a fulfillment of Bible prophecy that had been awaiting fulfillment for 2,500 years. It started a countdown, 40 years *in a sense** of Gentile power* in decline.



Just goes to show what you can come up with when you don't understand why all those genealogies were included in the Bible... I wonder why even Pat Robertson felt the need to qualify the word gentile with the phrases "so-called" and "in a sense" and not qualify the modern Zionist state of so-called "Israel"... And I wonder what he thinks of the time that Jerusalem was held by Christians - if they were also "gentiles trampling Jerusalem underfoot"?

BTW, just for fun, does anyone want to comment on what the word "gentile" meant in an Old Covenant context?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 12, 2005)

gentile- non jew I would assume?

or uncircumcised?

blade

[Edited on 12-1-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Yassar Arafat? Now that's old news, unless he's ressurected. Noooo, I'm having a Dispensational flashback!


----------



## VERITAS (Jan 12, 2005)

Actually the death of Yasser Arafat was just a way (the devil's or God's?) to "take him out of the way" in order for the TRUE leader "who is to come" to "confirm a covenant with many" thus leading to "the great tribulation" and "the end of all things"...

Yikes. Even kidding around, I feel like a royal blasphemer!

*Strong's Concordance*

H1471. gowy, go'ee; rarely (short.) goy, go'-ee; appar. from the same root as H1465 (in the sense of massing); *a foreign nation*; hence a gentile; also (fig.) *a troop of animals*, or *a flight of locusts*:--gentile, *heathen, nation, people*.

G1672. Hellen, hel'-lane; from G1671; *a Hellen (Grecian)* or inhab. of Hellas; by extens. *a Greek-speaking person, espec. a non-Jew*:--gentile, Greek.

G1484. ethnos, eth'-nos; prob. from G1486; a race (as of the same habit), i.e. *a tribe; spec. a foreign (non-Jewish) one (usually by impl. pagan)*:--gentile, *heathen, nation, people*.

So, if gentile=foreigners (i.e. not Israel), heathens, pagans, a bunch of animals, locusts, etc. then are prophecy pundits who say that Jerusalem has been trampled underfoot by these _gentiles_ since 506 B.C. also including the Christians when they controlled it?

Eph 2:11-19 "Wherefore remember, that ye being *in time past GENTILES in the flesh*, who are *called UNCIRCUMCISION by that which is called the Circumcision* (in the flesh made by hands); {12} That *at that time ye were WITHOUT Christ, being ALIENS from the commonwealth* of Israel, and STRANGERS from the covenants of promise, HAVING NO HOPE, and WITHOUT GOD in the world: {13} *But NOW in Christ Jesus ye who sometimes WERE FAR OFF are made nigh* by the blood of Christ. {14} For *He is our peace, Who hath made both one*, and hath *broken down the middle wall of partition between us*; {15} Having abolished in His flesh the enmity, even the law of commandments contained in ordinances; for *to make in Himself of twain one new man, so making peace*; {16} And that He might reconcile both unto God in one body by the cross, having slain the enmity thereby: {17} And came and *preached peace** to you which WERE AFAR OFF, and to them that were nigh*. {18} For *through Him we both have access* by one Spirit unto the Father. {19} Now *therefore ye are no more STRANGERS and FOREIGNERS, but fellowcitizens* with the saints, and of *the household of God*;"

[Edited on 1-12-2005 by VERITAS]


----------



## VERITAS (Jan 12, 2005)

I started doing a word study on _gowy_ in the O.T. and my search engine came up with 559x in 512 verses. It looks like 33x in 30v. it is translated as _gentiles_; 269x in 255v as _nations_; and 109x in 94v as _nation_.

One of the most intriguing verses that I've looked at so far is the Abrahamic Promise of Gen 12:2 where God says that He "will make of thee a great nation [_gowy_]"!

I realized some of my search parameters may be overlapping, so without going into looking at each verse right now (I don't have THAT kind of time), I went to _An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words_ by *W.E. Vine*. This is what I found:

GENTILES

*A. Nouns.*

1. ETHNOS, whence Eng., "*heathen*," denotes, firstly, *a multitude or company*; then, a multitude of people *of the same nature or genus*, a nation, people; it is *used in the singular, of the Jews* (e.g. Luke 7:5; 23:2; John 2:48, 50-52); *in the plural, of nations* (Heb., _goiim_) *other than Israel* (e.g. Matt 4:15; Rom 3:29; 2:2; 15:10; Gal 2:8); occasionally it is used of gentile converts in distinction from Jews (e.g. Rom 2:13; 16:4; Gal 2:12, 14; Eph 3:1).

2. HELLEN originally denoted the early descendants of Thessalian Hellas; then, Greeks as opposed to barbarians (Rom 1:14). It became applied to such gentiles as spoke the Greek language (e.g. Gal 2:3; 3:28). Since that was the common medium of intercourse in the Roman Empire, *"Greek" and "Gentile" became more or less interchangeable terms*. For this reason the R.V. always adheres to the word "Greeks" (e.g. John 7:35; Rom 2:9, 10; 3:9; 1 Cor 10:32) where the local church is distinguished from Jews and Gentiles (12:13).

*B. Adjective.*

ETHNIKOS is used as a noun, and translated "gentiles" in the R.V. of Matt 5:47; 6:7; "the gentile" in 18:17 (A.V. "*an heathen man*"); "the gentiles" in 3 John 7, A.V. and R.V.

*C. Adverb.*

ETHNIKOS, *in gentile fashion, in the manner of gentiles*, is used in Gal 2:14 "as do the gentiles," R.V.
_Notes:_ 1) For the synonymous word _laos_, a people, see PEOPLE. 2) *When, under the new order of things introduced by the Gospel the mystery of the Church was made known, the word ethnos was often used in contrast to the local church* (1 Cor 5:1; 10:20; 12:2; 1 Thess 4:5; 1 Pet 2:12) (emphasis mine)

*P.S.* Growing up, whenever we children were loud an rambunctious or our rooms weren't clean, my father would often refer to us as "a bunch of heathens"... 


[Edited on 1-12-2005 by VERITAS]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 12, 2005)

Hopefully Dispensationalism will soon reach a dastardly death, so as to free up those millions of Christians who are enslaved to its doctrine and wasting their money purchasing junk.


----------

